# Road Bike or New Tires



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a motobecane fantom elite mountain bike and Last week I went for a 22.4 Mile ride. I was a hard one as I hit all the back trails in the local woods. Up and down the hills jumping the roots and trying to find the correct line. You know when your doing just 14 mph and a wooded trail it seems a lot faster then it really is.

So anyway, after I got home my legs seemed very tired. Today I decided to do a recovery ride just on the paved back roads. I road around 29 miles and as I was riding I started to think about changing my tires to something smoother and quieter. however to do this I also need to get a different wheel set, another 203mm rotor, and cassette.

So around 
$200 for a wheel set
$50 tires and tubes
$35 203mm Rotor
$65 XT Cassette 

Not including shipping, we are looking at $350. Maybe I should save up for a real road bike instead. I don’t need a true racer. I just need a relaxing touring bike for recovery rides and exploring. 










Although I love the look of this bike and the fact that is does have some real tire tread. Just a small amount should be enough because many of the roads have a small amount of dirt from farm equipment and stuff. The fact that I could install a touring rack is nice option. The components look nice. The wheel set and cranks. I need to do some homework. 

However, if I were to buy a road bike I think this would be this one. Can someone enlighten me on the pluses and minuses of this bike… 

Click Here

Fred.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Moto Rider said:


> ..... I started to think about changing my tires to something smoother and quieter. however to do this I also need to get a different wheel set, another 203mm rotor, and cassette......
> 
> 
> Fred.



Why

Can you not remove the tires from the rims on you current MTB?

Swapping out tires doesn't take too much longer than swapping out wheels.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Why
> 
> Can you not remove the tires from the rims on you current MTB?
> 
> Swapping out tires doesn't take too much longer than swapping out wheels.


It’s definitely not because of the time issue. I would say it’s more of the pain in the ass issue. Before I go for a ride one day, I would need to go through the hassle of changing out my tires only to do it again another time I ride.

Test your theory for me. Time how long it takes to remove your front wheel and reinstall it. Next, time how long it takes you too removed your tire and reinstall everything. Now factor in the back one and considerer doing that before every ride. 

I have better things I rather be doing then that. Like riding!


Fred.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Moto Rider said:


> .......Test your theory for me. Time how long it takes to remove your front wheel and reinstall it. Next, time how long it takes you too removed your tire and reinstall everything. Now factor in the back one and considerer doing that before every ride........
> 
> Fred.


Front wheel change takes me about 2 minutes

Front wheel change including tire takes me about 8 minutes

Back wheel tire about 2 or 3 min longer for each.

So a tire change would add about 15 minutes each time.




Moto Rider said:


> I have better things I rather be doing then that. Like riding!
> 
> 
> Fred.


And setting up "Planet Motobecane"? Seems to me like you have too much time on your hands. Assuming you are not on the clock when working on the website.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Front wheel change takes me about 2 minutes
> 
> Front wheel change including tire takes me about 8 minutes
> 
> ...


 Still a pain in the ass. If that is how you want to do it good for you. Not for me. Also besides my site I manage to work 48hr per week and have time for my other hobbies. However, what other hobbies do you have? I ride a motorcycle. It’s a 03 bandit 1200. I’ve done a lot of work to it. An “Ivan” jet kit, Modified the air box, changed out the front gear to give me a 7% torque boost, Installed a full exhaust system “Muzzy” headers, mid pipe and titanium can. Modified the rear suspension as to allow the use of a Suzuki Hayabusa, rear shock. Too many comedic changes to list.

I started a group called “NBOC” at one point in time we had about 65 menders and we road around every weekend. We would ride hard and fast on the back roads sometimes doing over 135mph. Crazy I know… We would have BBQs and work on each other bikes. Here some photos.



















This is only a small part of the group as some took off before the photo and I’m not in the photo because I’m taking it.










Here we are at Bill house working on Frank’s bandit. Installing a jet kit for his carburetors a plus there was a BBQ and ride to follow. 



















This is my bandit. 0 to 60 in 3. Top speed 154mph. around 120hp 










This is one of the lot of hobbies besides my moto riding. I play guitar, bass, keyboard. 










work on my own computer the one I’m using I built from parts working on another one.










I’m also in to photography took some collage courses sometime back. I have a new website coming soon called Photo Nouveau.net it’s going try to help people take better photos with a modest budget.










This ones called “Shadows at Night”












“The barn”









“1931” 

The story about this one goes. I was driving around looking for something to shoot and I came across these people getting out their old cars. I stopped and started to look around. One guy tells me “Hey are you going to put us in a magazine or something” I thought for a moment. Maybe! I replied. Dame, everyone just jumped backed and let me do what I came to do. I thought it was funny. I wish we had 28hrs in a day.

Fred. 

Oh, I like astronomy as well.  And I still have time for my daughter, girl friend, dog and cat.


----------

